
Sentence Tree: Visualize sentences as you type - grhmc
https://foxtype.com/sentence-tree
======
coreyp_1
Very cool.

Unfortunately, it failed on the first sentence that I typed: "Wherefore art
thou Romeo?"

Perhaps it doesn't work on Victorian-style writing.

Still, it's an interesting project!

